# To whom this may interest



## ladyvette (Mar 8, 2017)

Hello. Boy! I have sooo many symptoms and questions...But, let me introduce myself first: I'm a 49 yr old female diagnosed w Fibro in 2010, CFS2012, IBS in 2016 w/C-Diff w Colitis -my( Dr. gave me antibiotics to find this out), Endometrial cancer in 2014, +for EBV, TPO is 93. TSH,T3,T4 in range. After researching on the net and reading forums these syndromes and other numerous, unexplained symptoms, often have me thinking that I have some sort of neuropathy. I just haven't been able to convince my Dr. Symptoms like abnormal sweating, feeling too hot or freezing cold, bluish hands (Cyanosis), SOB, spasms (I found Nortriptyline helped here), ear pain and fluttering, jaw and neck pain, excruciating eye pain and their either watery or dry as if there is some foreign debris, olfactory hypersensitivity to chemicals, taste buds off, shaking or tremors, nails get brittle and white, Ezcema which I've never had before, vitamin insufficiencies, sometimes cramping in my calves or feet particularly at night lying in bed, drooling or excessive saliva. Oh, and did I mention blurred vision, more so in the mornings. Most of these symptoms come and go at random, cyclical, or relapse as if I have MS or perhaps Parkinsons. Have had CT scans w contrasting dye, Colonoscopy, Endoscopy, no celiac, 2 Ultra Sounds, I had a normal Echo, Angio was <10%blockage, diagnosed w sinus Tachy, SVT, numerous blood tests. Cardiologists believes I need to exercise to build tone but there are times I'm too tired. There are days when It feels like things are so much more sinister. Sometimes I wonder if they misdiagnosed me. At times I question if whether this is really IBS or one of the other syndromes I mentioned above. Just contacted my Gastro. cause epigastric pain, greenish stools, off odor, and have seen some oil in the toilet. Stool test revealed leukocytes, but no toxins. Now going through w a 72hr stool test. Can't help but think it could be pancreatic related, scary!!! Or could this be a Gallbladder issue?

I'm thinking about getting a functional Dr. I wonder, though, if this is a good decision? My conventional Dr. hasn't been able to explain most of the symptoms. Or maybe a Neurologist would be a better choice just to rule things out, but my Dr. I don't think will go for it. Why is it we need a referral from our PCP to see a specialist? Feeling a little helpless in this situation. Does anyone know if a Dr.can refuse to refer a patient if that patient requests to see a specialist? I'm almost 100% confident I have an underlying issue. If only I can get the medical Doctor to listen to me. So frustrating!!

When I was first diagnosed w IBS I dropped to 112lbs. I'm 5 6"My dietician had already started me on the FODMAP diet, no gluten, or lactose. She then put me on a high carb diet now back up to 142 lbs. Trying to get back down to around 132 which is about where I should be. Use Miralax, doesn't always help. I take aloe vera caps, turmeric and curcumin to help reduce inflammation, daily women's vitamin, resveratrol caps, all of these I buy from Andrew Lessman. He has pure ingredients, no additives, fillers, gluten etc...Thank you for reading this post. Sorry if it's a bit long. I have more to write but maybe at a later time. Thank you again!


----------

